# Maintaining a lathe (record power dml 24)



## L2wis (23 Nov 2011)

Hello all, I've emailed record power for any advice they can share but thought it was worth an ask on here too.

I'm after some advice on keeping my record power dml 24x.(blue) in good shape. I've no idea what or where to lubricate and what with on my lathe.

I also noticed the other day that the allen bolt at the rear of the head stock was very loose so I tightened it up but wasn't sure how tight it should be.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jonzjob (23 Nov 2011)

Which allen bolt was loose? Was it the one in the centre of the headstock bearing? If so it should be quite tight. That holds the headstock shaft in place..

A photo would help?


----------



## L2wis (23 Nov 2011)

I'll update with a pic after work, I've received a manuel from record and it states in it the bolt should be finger tight with the addition of a quarter turn with allen key. The bolt in question was the one at the rear of the spindle. I'll pop up a pic later.

Do people put a drop of oil in their bearing or are they the sealed types? I've not had a close look yet.

The front bearing felt mildly warm after I had the lathe on medium for a good while.


----------



## paulm (23 Nov 2011)

The bearings are sealed on that particular lathe, nothing to lubricate really.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## L2wis (23 Nov 2011)

Thanks for that info Paul 

I asked record how much the bearings, belt would cost just encase anyone else finds this information useful:

The belt is £10.89 and the bearings are £12.04 and £15.44

Carriage is £5.95 and VAT to be added


----------



## Jonzjob (23 Nov 2011)

I have reciently replaced the bearings in my CL1, the next model up form your Lewis. went into a bearing specialist here and got them off the shelf and they were around 18€ for the pair. I also bought a spare belt a long time ago and I have no idea what the price was now?

If you have a bearing specialist near you it may well taking the numbers off of the side of the bearings and seeing if you can get the replacements?

Better still, have a look at this http://www.stilesandbates.co.uk/product ... /RPLSP_MST

Buy youself a pint and still be a couple of bob up :mrgreen:


----------



## L2wis (24 Nov 2011)

Thanks for that info Jonz, I might have a bearing shop near by so I will ask them. I don't think I need any new ones just yet but it's good to know ready for if I do in the future .


----------

